# Updated Website



## muffntuf (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi I have updated my website with photos from Congress and a summer farm shoot.

I have always strived to purchase and raise intelligent, well dispositioned ponies and I am proud to say, I have! Look around the site - you might find someone you like.

www.triangleponies.com


----------



## Keri (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice!!! Love to see them in the pasture and in the show ring. Love your modern I like to move it move it. Fun name and it looks like he has quite a bit of potential to really move it!


----------



## muffntuf (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks - Smokie (aka I Like to Move It Move It) was 4th in the Open Modern Pleasure Yearling Stallion class this year at Congress, which amazed me. And third in the Ammy classes.

I think next year he will be way more coordinated, so watch out!


----------



## Keri (Oct 4, 2008)

I plan on getting a modern in a few years. Need to train the rest of my critter first so all I have to do is warm up work on them. And I need to watch a few more show and see how they are trained.


----------

